# Dell Inspiron 9400 tunen



## Klegolas (6. August 2011)

hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte mein Dell Inspiron 9400 gerne ein bisschen aufmotzen 
Würdet Ihr mir dies empfehlen, und von wo kriege ich die Hardware am günstigsten und am besten her? (Grafikkarte, Festplatte und Prozessor)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2011)

Das einzige, was du problemlos aufbessern kannst, ist die Festplatte. 
Alles andere wird für dich sehr sehr schwierig bis unmöglich. 

Eine bessere CPU findest du vielleicht für den Sockel, allerdings musst du dann sehen, ob die CPU dann auch richtig gekühlt wird.

Bei der Grafikkarte wird es dann noch schwieriger. Da musst du gucken, ob die 

A) verlötet ist.
B) eingesteckt ist 
und C) richtig gekühlt werden kann. 

Alles natürlich unter dem Punkt, ob du überhaupt eine "Grafikkarte" für dein Notebook bekommst. 

Mein Rat: Verkauf dein Notebook und kauf dir ein neues.
Das ist zum einen wesentlich unproblematischer und zum anderen hast du dann Garantie, höchstwahrscheinlich mehr Performance und zuletzt auch wahrscheinlich weniger Ausgaben.


----------

